# Manual tranmission Uber drivers



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Had two of them this week.

Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.

I love manuals, but don't think they're practical for 10-12 hours of driving, and wonder how much more, and with what frequency, you'd incur repair costs.

Anyone here had a manual transmission Uber ride lately ?


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

I thought about getting the manual version of my car but figured city driving would make it tiresome like you say.
I don't know about a car being driven all day long but if you treat it nicely a manual transmission should be reliable as anything. I've only ever had problems with auto transmissions.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Talk about repetitive stress to clutch foot/leg.

Probably part timers.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Manuals are typically cheaper to maintain on average than automatics. Frequency of use for a manual transmission isn’t a huge factor in long term expense, at least no more so than any other part. Clutch plates are usually considered consumable parts like tires. A skilled driver shouldn’t be stressing their transmission out just by using it normally.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> I love manuals, but don't think they're practical for 10-12 hours of driving, and wonder how much more, and with what frequency, you'd incur repair costs.


I drove manual transmission cars for years. For sports cars, they were way better than automatics. But the latest automatic transmissions have improved so much that it's about a wash. They can shift faster than a manual transmission operated by the driver. Still, there are times when I'm not pushing things and I'd like to be in a higher gear.

My opinion regarding repair costs is that they're not particularly more prone to repair, ** when they're driven by a competent operator **.

That operator might get a bit tired of all the shifting, driving in city traffic as we mostly do.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I've owned several cars with manuals and never had to replace a clutch. Most of them I drove to 200K miles or so. 

But for Uber, I went with an auto. Although I almost always use the manual mode with paddle shifters since I'm so used to micromanaging the gears.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

I miss manual transmission 😣...


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

What's the big deal? When I was little in the 90s my mom used to take us places in taxi cabs, all cab drivers drove stick shifts.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Chorch said:


> I miss manual transmission &#128547;...


Werd. I've considered picking up the 6MT version of the car I have now (4th gen TL). I test drove one and it's a ton of fun with the SH-AWD. But they're super rare. And they have the crappy Honda 3.7L which burns oil :frown: Honda discontinued that engine for a reason.....


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Most of my lift driven clutch. Last car was VW GLI. Damn I loved that car. Pizza delivery most of the 17 years with a clutch. That said, got a bit tired of it so when my GLI died, moved on. Do miss that GLI and the 2L turbo though. That car could hum.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> I drove manual transmission cars for years. For sports cars, they were way better than automatics. But the latest automatic transmissions have improved so much that it's about a wash. They can shift faster than a manual transmission operated by the driver. Still, there are times when I'm not pushing things and I'd like to be in a higher gear.
> 
> My opinion regarding repair costs is that they're not particularly more prone to repair, ** when they're driven by a competent operator **.
> 
> That operator might get a bit tired of all the shifting, driving in city traffic as we mostly do.


It would be folly in Seattle or San Francisco. Burnt clutches and poor fuel economy schlepping around the city, plus the added wear and tear on your left leg.

I see Manual drivers on our hills spinning their tyers every time it rains.

It's Seattle


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


My 3 series I drove when I started was a Manual.. I drove it for about 8 months before getting hit and totalled .. I honestly enjoyed working using it more... Driving a stick is so much more fun... it had literally just aged out of uber 2 months prior though and I was driving LYFT when the accident happened...so it was a blessing in disguise...cuzz it allowed me to get my 7 series...

She will be missed.... &#128533;&#128533;


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

I've done most of my Uber rides in a manual. And get compliments from pax from time to time. 

I learned to drive in England where most cars are manual, and don't really like driving automatic. Even prefer manual in traffic, more ability to crawl along without braking. 

That said, I am mostly a part timer, so I could imagine full time might be less tiring in an automatic.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Interesting.

I did pizza and courier for 3 years with a stick. Never got tired, or needed a clutch, but had lots of other little repairs.

Shifter handle broke in half, had to replace a shift fork, and one time my clutch slave cylinder leaked out. So far I just change fluid and filter in the AT every 50KM and all is well.

When I was in the Canadian army in the 70's and 80's I marvelled at the West German cabbies in their beige diesel Benzes with 5 speeds.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


what ? was the driver 16?...what an fing balloon head


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nah they were good actually. I'm on holidays in a country where manual cars are more common that autos.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> I've done most of my Uber rides in a manual. And get compliments from pax from time to time.
> 
> I learned to drive in England where most cars are manual, and don't really like driving automatic. Even prefer manual in traffic, more ability to crawl along without braking.
> 
> That said, I am mostly a part timer, so I could imagine full time might be less tiring in an automatic.


Its the rides where you've been driving for 15 minutes and all of a sudden the Passenger notices your driving a stick shift that I always loved...

Showed how good I was as shifting and driving one... All about that smooth transition...


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Dekero said:


> Its the rides where you've been driving for 15 minutes and all of a sudden the Passenger notices your driving a stick shift that I always loved...
> 
> Showed how good I was as shifting and driving one... All about that smooth transition...


----------



## fast driver (Sep 20, 2019)

Better control in snow when you have proper tires. currently ubering with '13 Accord manual, probably the only manual in town based on feedbacks from other riders. 

side note, manual I have had...... 350z, 3000gt vr4, miata, integra, and of course civics.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Anyone here had a manual transmission Uber ride lately ?


About one hour ago in Tijuana.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> About one hour ago in Tijuana.


Beats Torquay I guess?


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


My Acadia is a manual.....I do xl in it


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> My *Acadia* is a manual.....I do xl in it


Pictures please.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Pictures please.


 of my car or me....


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Juggalo9er said:


> of my car or me....


Car, with GMC insignia, clutch and shifter all in the same photo. For the community. &#128517;


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> Car, with GMC insignia, clutch and shifter all in the same photo. For the community. &#128517;


But my no no parts are showing


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

@Juggalo9er is an impostor manual transmission driver. Someone arrest this man. ⚖


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> @Juggalo9er is an imposter manual transmission driver. Someone arrest this man. ⚖


The car was not offered in manual.....I still cri eberytyme


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

I think I just made detective.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I think I just made detective.


That's a terrible terrible job don't do it


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

You would have to be a talented driver to continually press in a clutch, hand out bottled water, hand out mints, give foot massages, and talk to pax.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

What is the point of a manual transmission in 2020...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> What is the point of a manual transmission in 2020...


It's an anti theft device


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Juggalo9er said:


> It's an anti theft device


I like that lol


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> What is the point of a manual transmission in 2020...


What is the point of music instruments when all those sounds can be done by computer?

What's the point in painting, when we have CGI?

Why do Rolex watches have hands, when they could just be digital?

Etc.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> What is the point of music instruments when all those sounds can be done by computer?
> 
> What's the point in painting, when we have CGI?
> 
> ...


Well sure but doing any of those won't kill you on the road lol any second not paying attention can be life threatening...and I tried to drive a manual on hills and it sucked and could of caused an accident


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Well sure but doing any of those won't kill you on the road lol


Any stats that manual transmission causes more accidents?

https://usa.streetsblog.org/2018/12/13/why-the-u-s-trails-the-developed-world-on-traffic-deaths/
Note 50% higher traffic fatality rate in the US than similar Western European countries (where manual transmission is much more prevalent).

If anything, I'd say a manual driver needs to concentrate more, and less chance of zoning out while driving.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Any stats that manual transmission causes more accidents?
> 
> https://usa.streetsblog.org/2018/12/13/why-the-u-s-trails-the-developed-world-on-traffic-deaths/
> Note 50% higher traffic accident rates in the US than similar Western European countries (where manual transmission is much more prevalent).
> ...


Our roads aren't like rest of world, they have roundabouts because being able to drive is a strict test to take, they don't even make you take the practical exam anymore in states ...I know this first hand, Americans are slobs and between phones and a manual transmission is just asking for trouble...

I beg you to show me traffic fatality stats vs rest of world lol cause that is what we are talking about right? Safety


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> Our roads aren't like rest of world, they have roundabouts because being able to drive is a strict test to take...I know this first hand, Americans are slobs and between phones and a manual transmission is just asking for trouble...
> 
> I beg you to show me traffic fatality stats vs rest of world lol cause that is what we are talking about right? Safety


You were the one who mentioned safety.

In any event, I agree, US driving cannot be compared to Europe. But still not convinced there are more accidents in the US driving manual than automatic.



Jay Dean said:


> and I tried to drive a manual on hills and it sucked and could of caused an accident


Sounds like you weren't used to driving one. Once someone is used to it, it becomes second nature and they don't really think about it.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> You were the one who mentioned safety.
> 
> In any event, I agree US driving cannot be compared to Europe. But still not convinced there are more accidents in the US driving manual than automatic.
> 
> Sounds like you weren't used to driving one. Once someone is used to it, it becomes second nature and they don't really think about it.


I look at my nephew that has never had to use anything mechanical in his life, but is a genius..can work tablets whatever beyond my scope. The idea of him doing anything real life like using a transmission when he knows he doesn't has to causes a lot of internal issues. Why do something when you don't have to. And then why do something that gets it way of what "I" want to do. This is how they think...there is no art to people now learning to drive to change gears...it is simply stupid and I agree.
There is no point for a manual transmission unless you are jay leno and a car enthusiast


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> there is no art to people now learning to drive to change gears...it is simply stupid and I agree.


That's a matter of opinion. Plenty of drivers would disagree.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> That's a matter of opinion. Plenty of drivers would disagree.


Ask anyone Uber 30 how much they would love to use a manual transmission..then ask the future who thinks it's stupid if you don't have to, there is your answer. It's archaic and for old people and race car drivers


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Jay Dean said:


> It's archaic and for old people and race car drivers


Well at least add people who moved here from other countries, and are used to it, to that list :smiles:.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Well at least add people who moved here from other countries, and are used to it, to that list :smiles:.


I mean it's one thing I don't want to see disappear just because it's familiar but it really is one less thing needed and is overall annoying for the mass majority that just want to get to work and back, good riddance of it


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

i love my manuel.
of course ive had three people not knowing what I was doing with my shifter.
but still wouldn't trade it for an automatic


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> What is the point of a manual transmission in 2020...


Much more fun and engaging, potentially more fuel efficient (depending on the car), better control of the car.

I drive a manual transmission car every day (not for Uber) and it is an amazing experience. If someone else doesn't like it, there are the 98% of other cars to drive.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

The beauty of it is that if the battery dies there are hacks to start the car.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Question for American manual drivers. Did you learn manual first, or after you'd already been driving automatic?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Question for American manual drivers. Did you learn manual first, or after you'd already been driving automatic?


Learned manual first but ultimately both manual and automatic at the same time. From experience teaching people, learning manual second after years of driving automatic on American roads is surprisingly much harder. Develop the muscle memory early and driving manual is no big deal.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Beats Torquay I guess?












Nope! Just had to get to the airport. That's the only reason to go to TJ for me.

It used to be a fun place to go out but when they started beheading cartel members and putting their heads on display in the streets the city did lose some of its lustre.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I learned to drive in automatic transmission cars, then the first car I had with manual transmission (25 years ago) was a 1986 Isuzu Trooper. I have driven the following cars with manual transmissions for Uber, all but 1 of my 5000+ Uber trips were completed by:

- BMW 3-series (6 speed)
- Mazda5 (5 speed)
- Hyundai Sonata (5 speed)
- Hyundai Elantra GT (6 speed)

The last one is my current UberX car. It's a ton of fun to drive. I personally prefer manual, because it's more fun and engaging, and part of my enjoyment with driving people....it's fun to give them the smoothest ride possible. I have a 4.96 currently. AFAICT, I've never gotten a bad rating due to transmission. Maybe in my first month when I was nervous and popped the clutch downtown.

Safety: it snows here. Snow and ice make roads slippery. Manual allows me to select the correct gear to give me appropriate torque for the road conditions. In combination with winter tires, my ability to select the gear I want, and not let a transmission flake out, gives me great traction control. I am fearless in snowstorms.

I am a part time driver though. After I've driven for 10 hours, on the days that I am able, my knee starts to hurt so I take a break in the airport queue etc. I can see why a full time driver would prefer auto. Also, the Prius is arguable the best UberX car, and that's not available in manual.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Question for American manual drivers. Did you learn manual first, or after you'd already been driving automatic?


I learned to drive on a manual, passed my test on one, and my first couple of cars had them.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Manual transmission? What are you crazy? How in the hell are you supposed to row your own gears AND provide the pax with a foot massage per the service level agreement mandated by Uber?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Just had 2 more manual Uber rides today. One guy was good, and the other one is gonna kill his clutch soon.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

rideshareapphero said:


> The beauty of it is that if the battery dies there are hacks to start the car.


Funny but a lot of work ..just let the car roll and pop the clutch


----------



## Luckydraw (Sep 16, 2019)

My first car, Pontiac Sunbird, was manual. Had to learn since it was the only car I could afford. Love driving manual. Drove the 1st 6 months RS with a manual. I'm the typical ant, only do 3-4 days a month. Don't know if I would want to full time drive with a manual. There is more wear and tear on the clutch, but less on the brakes. We all know the guy who rides the brakes for quarter mile before the stop light. You learn the correct way to drive, using the right foot for gas and brake.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


In SF a manual is pure insanity. Every now & then I see a driver trying to make it work at those steep uphill red lights.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

My earliest driving experience was playing videogames and using a manual transmission.

But my first real car was an automatic.

I once skipped part of a school day to learn how to drive a stick shift and managed to barely be able to operate it.

For driving from one place to another, it seems just as good as an automatic to me.

But most people are better served with an automatic transmission because realistically modern drivers spend half of their attention texting while driving, and doing that with a stick shift isn't going to be as easy. You would also have to use at least one hand for operating the shifter when both hands makes texting much easier. A steering wheel can be operated by knees, but you can't shift gears with your knees.


----------



## gooddolphins (Apr 5, 2018)

How I learned to drive a stick shift was buying a car off the car lot and I had traffic backed up for miles that day. I did learn some new cuss words people were screaming at my car though.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Manual can't be beat for bang for buck, couple hundred maybe max for a new clutch, versus a few thousand for an auto transmission. But I wouldn't get one if I was Ubering to any great extent or had to deal with a lot of stop and go traffic.


----------



## Babak (May 25, 2016)

It has its ups and downs. You want a manual in a sports car especially for downshifting for better control when taking corners and braking. But you don’t want a manual for Uber in LA hell nah


----------



## Rae (Feb 27, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


Im a female driver with a 6sp Mazda 3
Manual is like automatic for me, I dont even think about it. Unless Im very tired, pax usually cant tell its stick unless they are watching.....I shift smoothly, Im comfortable with it.



waldowainthrop said:


> Manuals are typically cheaper to maintain on average than automatics. Frequency of use for a manual transmission isn't a huge factor in long term expense, at least no more so than any other part. Clutch plates are usually considered consumable parts like tires. A skilled driver shouldn't be stressing their transmission out just by using it normally.


Over 100k miles - no clutch or trans repairs. Brakes....eeeek but I do that on all vehicles



TXUbering said:


> Manual transmission? What are you crazy? How in the hell are you supposed to row your own gears AND provide the pax with a foot massage per the service level agreement mandated by Uber?


Feet? Oh crap......


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> Manual can't be beat for bang for buck, couple hundred maybe max for a new clutch, versus a few thousand for an auto transmission. But I wouldn't get one if I was Ubering to any great extent or had to deal with a lot of stop and go traffic.


The wear & tear on the body is bad enough, but a stick for a part or full time driver is ludicrous. OTOH...using both sides of the body as opposed to say, the right side all day and left side idle...nah, it's just not smart.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

At least you'll have long lasting brakes


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I drove manual transmission cars for years. For sports cars, they were way better than automatics. But the latest automatic transmissions have improved so much that it's about a wash. They can shift faster than a manual transmission operated by the driver. Still, there are times when I'm not pushing things and I'd like to be in a higher gear.
> 
> My opinion regarding repair costs is that they're not particularly more prone to repair, ** when they're driven by a competent operator **.
> 
> That operator might get a bit tired of all the shifting, driving in city traffic as we mostly do.


I drove a manual for 20+ years. You really get used to it and don't even know you are shifting at one point. 
Unless you are really good at it a manual can be kinda uncomfortable and jerky for the riders. If it is a fully loaded small car it can be hard to manage, especially up hills.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

I Uber with a 6-speed just fine. My left leg never gets sore from it, in fact my right is what goes out 1st. Going back and forth between brake and accelerator kills my right leg, and I think that's worse in an auto where you constantly have to ride the brakes to keep it from creeping.

I've done a couple 12-13 hour days. Doesn't matter really. I only drive 3-4 days a week though. I could see 40+ hour weeks being painful.

In my car the 6-speed manual gets 5-10 more mpg than the auto. And having good skill driving it can reward you with even more mpg. Supposed to get like 31 city and 40 highway, I consistently get 35-38 mpg.

Also bumpstarting is useful, theft deterrent, etc.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


In San Diego manual transmissions don't work well in stop and go traffic.

My '62 VW bug is manual. Only drove it in rush hour when necessary.


----------



## Funky Monkey (Jul 11, 2016)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


I was almost the Uber driver in the Subaru WRX STI but decided against it. Have to run that silly thing up into such a high rpm to get it to 20mph, either that or have to shift to 2nd way early. Maybe it's that way to rally it out of the sand?


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Babak said:


> It has its ups and downs. You want a manual in a sports car especially for downshifting for better control when taking corners and braking. But you don't want a manual for Uber in LA hell nah


I have a car that has an overdrive off button on the shift handle. It downshifts for extra power for hills. I have another car that uses a clutchless manual mode, and I use this car for deliveries, up in the hills or down at the beaches. When I have used a clutch it did not bother me. It is only used for switching gears. The accelerator pedal and brakes is being used most often. It is safer to brake than to downshift. Brake and Dole lights matter.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Safety: it snows here. Snow and ice make roads slippery. Manual allows me to select the correct gear to give me appropriate torque for the road conditions. In combination with winter tires, my ability to select the gear I want, and not let a transmission flake out, gives me great traction control. I am fearless in snowstorms.


Definitely the manual fan myself. But to play the apologist for a second, wouldn't the snow and ice stuff be achievable in an automatic by using the gear selection override that most seem to have these days?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


Saw a Uber lady driver in her 60's driving a manual transmission, around downtown area . Most manual drivers don't even think about it, it is pretty much automatic for them. I think they are better drivers than most auto drivers.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Bubsie said:


> Manual can't be beat for bang for buck, couple hundred maybe max for a new clutch, versus a few thousand for an auto transmission. But I wouldn't get one if I was Ubering to any great extent or had to deal with a lot of stop and go traffic.


Depends on car, Couple hundy for parts usually but on average is a 6 hour job so multiply that by the shop rate. Generally you can expect to pay a grand for a clutch replacement. But a car should only need 1 in it's lifetime, maybe 2 if woman driver...


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Definitely the manual fan myself. But to play the apologist for a second, wouldn't the snow and ice stuff be achievable in an automatic by using the gear selection override that most seem to have these days?


I have used dual-clutch automated manuals, continuously variable transmissions (both with simulated override gears and without), conventional automatics, override automatics (where you can sort of pick your gear), and true manuals in snow and bad weather, all quite recently. Having a clutch pedal and absolute control over gears is still a massive advantage.

Cars owned/rented/borrowed recently:
2019 VW Golf 6-speed manual
2017 Chevy Cruze 6-speed override automatic
2015 Subaru Impreza CVT
2018 Nissan Sentra CVT
2016 Ford Focus 6-speed DCT
2016 VW Golf GTI 6-speed DCT
2015 Audi A4 7-speed override auto
2016 Fiat Tipo 6-speed manual (UK market)
2003 Honda Civic 4-speed auto
2001 Honda Civic 5-speed manual

Not counting test drives of Subarus, Toyotas, Mazdas and other VWs.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I also learned to drive in Euro lands, so my first cars were all manuals. When I moved to the States, I was like "I'm going to keep this up, because I don't want to forget how to drive these things." But all that went out the window soon enough. I switched to automatics and gained 20lbs. But hey, at least I'm well integrated.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Definitely the manual fan myself. But to play the apologist for a second, wouldn't the snow and ice stuff be achievable in an automatic by using the gear selection override that most seem to have these days?


Perhaps but I've tried those and I just don't get the same feel.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Definitely the manual fan myself. But to play the apologist for a second, wouldn't the snow and ice stuff be achievable in an automatic by using the gear selection override that most seem to have these days?


There are two ways for an Automatic Transmission to handle the need for increased torque. When in snow you face an inherent traction challenge. Increased torque acts like a push, but in the low traction and upward snow level to overcome, it is the maximum torque you can get that makes the difference. The overdrive-off only brings torque to the next level. You would need the low gear whether it says "S" for Sports, or "L" for Low, and this lower gear will put more powerful focus on the gear ratio. When duslodging from snow you have to rock back andf forth.

There is a limitation. I have two cars. One weekly for Uber and one personal that may be later used for Uber. The personal car has a dual transmission, switchable between fully manual and fully automatic, cvt. The Uber car has a low gear and an overdrive off downshifter. These are two ways to get to low gear, which on a cvt may adjust to the torque needs in snow but the classic 1st and 2nd gears are giving more power to the tires. 1st gear is used for taking a 2500 pound still standing hunk of metal into motion. That is a lot of torque. The D Drive in an automatic does that but you can feel drag, as it is more spin than power.


----------



## Mtbsrfun (May 25, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Had two of them this week.
> 
> Gotta admire someone who will row their own boat, instead of using an automatic in this occupation.
> 
> ...


I drive a six speed accord; 50k miles no repair costs other than typical maintenance to 130k.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

LADryver said:


> When duslodging from snow you have to rock back andf forth.


For all their faults, automatics are much better at rocking to get out of snow.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

The clutch pedal is the only way the left leg of an Uber driver will get any exercise.


----------

